# Changes for 04 Altima



## vdubberwithb12 (Mar 6, 2003)

Does anyone know which will be the changes (if any) to the 2004 Altima?

Im kind of concern about the front end...if it tends the same way as the 04 Sentra/Maxima had, i think im going to be disapointed. 

Anyways, my dad have plans of getting a 3.5 SE soon, but he wants a 04 model, which brings me to the begining of this post.
If the Alti gets a facelift, i hope it will not come with the "ugly 04ish grill DNA" from other 04 model.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Nothing concrete at this point; merely speculation.
We'll know soon enough though....


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I beleive there will be a new smoke color.


----------

